# K-Key 4000A service with portable generator



## jar546 (Apr 21, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with these "Kurt Keys" for ensuring disconnect between a portable generator and the MDP of a 4000A service?

Don't know if it is Kurt Key, or Curt Key or Kirt Key.  Have no idea, no specs given.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 21, 2011)

Apparently it is a "Kirk Key"

Need to contact Sq D to see if this is authorized

http://www.kirkkey.com/default.aspx?Page=SD%20Series


----------



## RJJ (Apr 21, 2011)

It is a surface mount or bored lock and should not void any warranty


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 21, 2011)

RJJ said:
			
		

> It is a surface mount or bored lock and should not void any warranty


You can order them already installed in the gear, I have personally never field installed one.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 22, 2011)

Chris: That takes planning!


----------



## Bryan Holland (Apr 22, 2011)

This product may not be suitable for this application.  Section 702.6 of the 2011 NEC requires the transfer equipment to be suitable for the intended use.  Many jurisdictions determine suitability of a product based on listing.  Transfer equipment is listed under UL 1008.  Kirk Key systems do not meet the requirements of this standard.  Even Kirk Key indicates their website what NEC sections apply.  Artilce 700, 701, and 702 are NOT listed...



> • NEC Article 440-33 Air-Conditioning and Refrigeration Equipment.• NEC Article 440-34 Air-Conditioning and Refrigeration Equipment.
> 
> • NEC Article 460-24 Switching.
> 
> ...


----------



## RJJ (Apr 24, 2011)

Real good pick up Bryan!


----------

